

Google Annotations Gallery - EricBurnett
http://code.google.com/p/gag/

======
giu
Very nice one, Google. I especially found the Remark Annotations funny. Would
be cool to have a .NET port of GAG. I surely would use it somewhere in the
depths of code, just for fun :)

------
drtse4
Quite funny, could make more bearable some mundane tasks... at least for a
while.

------
chengas123
haha. awesome to see it after hearing about it for so long :o) way to go leo!

